# moving my birds around.



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

i have two budgies that i got more than a month ago, and they settled in pretty well, but im a student and i dont get home until 3:20-3:30 and i leave at 7:30 so that only leaves 5-6 hours after school with my budgie and they HATE coming out of their cage, but my mom is always home until i get home from school, and i was wondering if i should move my cage back and forth from my living room and my bedroom, and if so what should i do to birdproof my living room. (btw my bedrooms upstairs and the livingroom is downstairs.) thanks!


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Is it just you and your mum in the house? It all depends on how willing your mum is to adapting to the two fluffballs. I think in the long run, the birdies would be happier in an active space where they can see your mum going about her business, maybe your living room is a brighter more sunlit space, the tv would provide entertainment etc etc. So the routine could be daytime in the living room, evening in your bedroom where I assume it's quieter. But it depends on what it's like in the living room, the birds will need time to adjust to all the new stimulus.

As for bird proofing the living room, you said they don't really leave the cage. So in that case, there's not much bird proofing necessary. If they _do _have out of cage time, then it's just common sense about what to bird proof. Mirrors can be dangerous because birds can fly full speed into them, same with windows, but typically it's not an issue once the birds get used to the windows (it's a big danger when they are first released into the room as they don't know the window is there). My two have had very gentle bumps into the window at the start and they've not done it since. Any areas the bird can become trapped or entangled, like if there's a bunch of wires or something. Not a huge deal though since your mum is at home, so if she's attentive, she'd notice if one of the birds was missing and caught somewhere.


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

it’s me my parents and my sister, but everyday a lot of people come over.

and how do i get them to adjust?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How large is your budgies' cage? Please provide: Length, Width and Height 
How old are the budgies?
Are there other pets in the house?
Are your parents and sister (how old is the sister?) willing to have your budgies in the living room during the day?
Is there a door to the outside in the living room? If so the cage definitely MUST remain closed at all times when it is in that room.

The budgies can be moved into the living room and kept with the door closed during the time you are at school. Then, there is no need to "bird-proof" the room.
Then they can be moved into your bedroom when you get home and you can open the cage to allow them to come out IF they choose to do so.

Most budgies adjust to moves from room to room with little to no issues.
I would start on a weekend when YOU will be home. Make sure the cage is placed so the back is against a wall and is not in any drafts from the door or air conditioning.
Spend time next to the budgies' cage talking to them, reading to them or singing to them throughout the day. Do this periodically during the weekend to help them adjust to being in a different location.
At the normal time when you would get home from school, move the cage back into your bedroom and proceed during the evening hours as you normally do.*


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

My budgies cage is 30 x 18 x 18, and my sister is 15 and my mom and sister are willing, but me and my sister get home at the same time so it’s only really my mom. I am not sure of their age but i got them a month ago, and I have no other pets.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd start moving them back and forth from room to room as advised above.

Let us know how it goes for you.*


----------



## obxdiva (Aug 11, 2020)

Can you carry their cage safely up and down the stairs from your bedroom to the living room?


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

yes i can.


----------

